# Pet Peeves



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 12, 2020)

Consider this the Vent Thread's cute younger brother

Post unique or unusual things that you in particular find very annoying or irritating.

I'll start

I personally get irritated when people put a large amount of emphasis on the letter "p" when speaking.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 12, 2020)

Tea with milk... The only thing I can picture is gnawing on grass and chugging milk.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 12, 2020)

Excessive use of downtuned guitars, especially when the bass seems almost essentially useless and indistinctive, and what's wrong with adding higher bass notes to songs anymore?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 12, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Excessive use of downtuned guitars, especially when the bass seems almost essentially useless and indistinctive, and what's wrong with adding higher bass notes to songs anymore?


+1+1+1+1+1+1111111

Guitars need to stay out of the bass zone!
Also, bass solos FTW


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 12, 2020)

Victim mentality personalities types really grind my gears


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Dec 12, 2020)

People who drive slow in the left lane. 

People who drive slow in the middle lane.

People who dip their peanut butter knife into the jelly without cleaning it off beforehand. This is beyond annoying.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 12, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> Victim mentality personalities types really grind my gears
> 
> View attachment 96278




I mean, it's not exactly easy being a triple minority.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 12, 2020)

ASTA said:


> People who drive slow in the left lane.
> 
> People who drive slow in the middle lane.
> 
> People who dip their peanut butter knife into the jelly without cleaning it off beforehand. This is beyond annoying.



I do that last thing.
My jelly has peanut butter in it.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Dec 12, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I do that last thing.
> My jelly has peanut butter in it.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 12, 2020)

People that put extra emphasis on p's and S's. 

People that say altso instead of also.

Sniffling constantly... And NEVER once using a tissue. 

People that cough so delicately that it doesn't actually loosen up what needs to get out... So they keep doing it.

Seeing anyone in my view moving or fidgeting when I am trying to focus on something. 

Pen clicking.

Um, and, fuckin, you that thing where um, it's like something or whatever, like you know, fuck I'm trying to remember-

Hearing someone eating. Doesn't matter if their mouth is closed-circuit but it helps reduce the rage. 

Sipping anything and sighing. Especially when its every second or two.

AND ANOTHER THING---


----------



## aomagrat (Dec 12, 2020)

Not removing the entire safety seal from the tops of jars and bottles.  I hate it when I open a jar of peanut butter for example, to find half the paper seal still on the jar.  It's plain and simple laziness people.  Take the whole damn seal off!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 12, 2020)

Starting a game/putting a movie; *discord notifications*

I'm happy people want to talk to me, and it's not a big deal, but it's not like this is the "stuff I want to kill someone over" thread


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 12, 2020)

People who put on salt or pepper before they even try the dish. What the hell <_<


----------



## Sam Wamm (Dec 12, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I mean, it's not exactly easy being a triple minority.


black obese dwarf here but you don't hear me talking about it unless it's relevant


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 12, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> black obese dwarf here


Prove it.

jk


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Dec 12, 2020)

Self pitying, Vaguebook posts on social media.  The cries for attention, the "I am nothing, no one wants me, I am horrible" just to get affirmations and people telling them how wonderful they are.  I can't stand them and do not respond to them.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 12, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Self pitying, Vaguebook posts on social media.  The cries for attention, the "I am nothing, no one wants me, I am horrible" just to get affirmations and people telling them how wonderful they are.  I can't stand them and do not respond to them.


What about people who post about how they want to be left alone? Shouldn't have posted in the first place.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 12, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> People that put extra emphasis on p's and S's.
> 
> People that say altso instead of also.
> 
> ...



Why do you hate me so much?


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 12, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Why do you hate me so much?


Awwww.... be honest, was it all of them? XD 
Honestly if I could deal with it, I would, but I find it next to impossible to tune most sensations out and adding to it just pisses me off.
Oddly okay with it if it's someone I know and respect though. Like snoring. Pisses me off if it's someone that isn't an S.O XD


----------



## Simo (Dec 12, 2020)

The way people tend not to pronounce the 'T' in Costco. I make a point to lay heavy emphasis on the 't'...just to be that way!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 12, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Awwww.... be honest, was it all of them? XD
> Honestly if I could deal with it, I would, but I find it next to impossible to tune most sensations out and adding to it just pisses me off.
> Oddly okay with it if it's someone I know and respect though. Like snoring. Pisses me off if it's someone that isn't an S.O XD



I eat loud, slurp, sigh after sipping, can't help but click clicky pens, snore like crazy, have chronic nasal congestion, and enjoy whistling through my teeth when pronouncing an "s".
xD


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 12, 2020)

Simo said:


> The way people tend not to pronounce the 'T' in Costco. I make a point to lay heavy emphasis on the 't'...just to be that way!


"Cosco", it rolls off the tongue easier.


----------



## Simo (Dec 12, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> "Cosco", it rolls off the tongue easier.



Eeeek!


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 12, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I eat loud, slurp, sigh after sipping, can't help but click clicky pens, snore like crazy, have chronic nasal congestion, and enjoy whistling through my teeth when pronouncing an "s".
> xD








Thank goodness this is a forum!


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Dec 12, 2020)

Simo said:


> The way people tend not to pronounce the 'T' in Costco. I make a point to lay heavy emphasis on the 't'...just to be that way!


Cosssssssssssco.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 12, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Cosssssssssssco.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 13, 2020)

When people pronounce "white people" as "hhwhight people", it's so old fashioned.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> When people pronounce "white people" as "hhwhight people", it's so old fashioned.



Try being around people who pronounce "Atlanta" without the 't'. "A-lanta."


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Try being around people who pronounce "Atlanta" without the 't'. "A-lanta."


It rolls off the tongue easier if you don't use the "t" in the "ta", so like I would pronounce it like "atlanna".


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> It rolls off the tongue easier if you don't use the "t" in the "ta", so like I would pronounce it like "atlanna".



That's even worse, I maybe a southernized rural hick, but I prefer to pronounce cities properly. XD


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 13, 2020)

People who use the clap emoji in between every word in an opinion tweet.

Also that one person who replies to them "Yass queen!"


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 13, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Also that one person who replies to them "Yass queen!"


Isn't that usually just a super effeminate gay guy?


Jaredthefox92 said:


> That's even worse, I maybe a southernized rural hick, but I prefer to pronounce cities properly. XD


Instead of tongue twisting, it's easier to just slang everything or keep some letters silent. Hell, English people do with with a shit ton of words; they take out letters more than any other English speaker.


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 13, 2020)

People that don't use turn signals when driving


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> People that don't use turn signals when driving



Karens in other words.


----------



## Polaris (Dec 13, 2020)

People who feel the need to add "Lol" at the end of almost every sentence.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Polaris said:


> People who feel the need to add "Lol" at the end of almost every sentence.



LOL


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> LOL


----------



## Polaris (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> LOL


Very funny.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Polaris said:


> Very funny.


2hue4u


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> LOL


lol


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 13, 2020)

People bragging how their PC can run vijya gayms better than a console. Oh wow, really, a $3000 rig can run a game better than a $300 console? Oh my goodness! Who would have thought?


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Karens in other words.


Or most of Florida's drivers


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> Or most of Florida's drivers



Nah nah nah nah nah Florida MANNNN!


----------



## NitroFastFur (Dec 13, 2020)

Boring people... There is just no excuse


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Some people are so basic, that or a lot of them are just stupid.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Some people are so basic, that or a lot of them are just stupid.


I can't understand not grabbing life with both hands and getting right into its Furry face.


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 13, 2020)

People who say "at the minute".

In my day, we said "at the moment" as in "I can't be arsed at the moment." Not "at the minute." Stop it. Just stop.

The new slang word "salty" meaning unpleasant and the opposite of "sweet" as a character trait. "She is acting so salty." What the fuck. How did this happen?


----------



## Rayd (Dec 13, 2020)

people who constantly talk about all their good traits but never actually show them.

people who are only kind, caring, etc. to get what they want from people. especially if they themselves don't seem to realize it.

in that same branch, i can't stand people who aren't self-aware of their negative traits, or even treat them as positive traits.

people who say they'll do something for you, but then never do. not that i'm selfish or anything, but i'd rather you not offer than doing so and then ending up never doing it and getting my hopes up. i'm not too bothered by this if it happens once or twice, but i've met people who do this ALL the time.

people who treat smoking weed or drinking jack daniels as their entire personality

as a matter of fact, i just can't take the "don't give a fuck" punk types seriously at all.

know it alls, especially if they don't actually know it all.

delusional types that genuinely believe that everything they say is fact or that the world revolves around them, and will correct people all the time on subjective topics. i had to block someone on this forum without having interacted with them once just because i can't stand the way they act.

hair trigger tempers. nothing more annoying than having to walk on eggshells around people because you know even the most non-offensive normal interactions can set them off.

people who get offended by critique, especially if they go down the route of "can you do it better?" - it's just so immature.

victims by design who find a way in every social situation to try and make people feel bad for them.

positive cliches

people who have seemingly not had a single deep thought about anything their entire lives, and therefore come off as very dense.

people who judge something they know nothing about. though it's human nature to react poorly to things they don't understand, it still gets on my nerves.

i could go on but these are the only few i can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> people who constantly talk about all their good traits but never actually show them.
> 
> people who are only kind, caring, etc. to get what they want from people. especially if they themselves don't seem to realize it.
> 
> ...



My characters are filled with positive clichés.


----------



## Punji (Dec 13, 2020)

One thing I haven't seen here yet it total incompetence.

Not just being new or bad at something, but a repeated catastrophic failure to perform an action and repeatedly failing to learn from it or to obverse simple patterns. There are just some content creators I simply cannot watch because of how infuriatingly stupid they seem to be. When I as the viewer can learn something better than the person who's actually doing it and has been doing it for some time I damn near lose my mind.

Sure, it's easier to notice things when watching someone else do them. But what about all the times when someone makes a mistake, and immediately repeats it more than two times? That's like burning yourself on a stove, and then sticking a hand flat on it again a few minutes later.


----------



## Rayd (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> My characters are filled with positive clichés.


by "positive cliches", i meant positive sayings like "you can be whatever you want if you try" and other positive cliches society constantly pushes, and that some people like to use when speaking about sensitive issues. they always come off as half-assed and uncaring, and have a complete opposite effect that they're supposed to on me. not to mention that i think most of them are bullshit, but that's for another thread.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> by "positive cliches", i meant positive sayings like "you can be whatever you want if you try" and other positive cliches society constantly pushes, and that some people like to use when speaking about sensitive issues. they always come off as half-assed and uncaring, and have a complete opposite effect that they're supposed to on me. not to mention that i think most of them are bullshit, but that's for another thread.



Oh, I thought you meant like "here's an Italian character, they cook very good! Here's a German character, they are hard workers and make a lot of cool things! Here's a Russian, he gives no fucks."


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 13, 2020)

NitroFastFur said:


> I can't understand not grabbing life with both hands and getting right into its Furry face.



Chronic pain


----------



## NitroFastFur (Dec 13, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Chronic pain


I've experienced that, probably the most valid reason. I was mangled (badly - near fatal) in a road accident in 2012 and had constant pain for about 6 years after. It's incredibly debilitating to an extent few will understand.  I completely empathize with anyone in constant pain. Even mild constant pain drains you so badly.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 13, 2020)

Panic attacks awaiting me every chance I try to step out of bounds, or just sitting and trying to relax.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Dec 13, 2020)

NitroFastFur said:


> Boring people... There is just no excuse


Exactly, and the same goes for people who are always "bored" and say there's "nothing to do" but won't try anything new and turn down any ideas you try to offer.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Dec 13, 2020)

people who pronounce the p in the name Pan when refering to the satyr as an English p when it's actually pronounced like and English s.


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 14, 2020)

Lots of hate on the poor "p" I see! When I went to the capital, people instantly noticed how much emphasis I put on the "t".

I have a problem with arriving late for a meeting, events etc, and that happens to be the norm in my region. Does the party start at 7 PM? First person will most probably appear at 8 PM. Is the reunion scheduled for 3 PM? Wait half an hour, the holder's still getting ready.

One common solution tends to be setting up time intervals, as in 7-8 PM, 3-4 PM. So one day, my friends and I were set to meet in the shopping mall at around 2-3 PM. A minute past 3 PM, I messaged them, who responded along the lines of "almost getting there". I think it was 4:30 PM or so when I got to see them


----------



## Rayd (Dec 17, 2020)

people who can't go 1 week without talking or joking about alcohol or weed. and/or people who don't realize not everyone wants to hear about it.


----------



## Kuuro (Dec 20, 2020)

"YOU HAVEN'T SEEN 'SUCHANDSUCH' ????"


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 20, 2020)

People who will pause a movie or show to ask questions about what will happen. Just watch and your question will probably be answered!


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 20, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> People who will pause a movie or show to ask questions about what will happen. Just watch and your question will probably be answered!



At least they have the decency to pause instead of talking over it!

I hate gamers that don't shut up or skip dialogue and then bitch that they're stuck and don't know what to do. Its not that hard!!!!


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 20, 2020)

When people get angry at me for fidgeting. Like I'll be in class being like super quiet and stealth and people will still get mad, like how do you sit in class completely still and upright


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 20, 2020)

People who think I owe them something when in reality, I don't.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 20, 2020)

People who eat with their mouths open.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 20, 2020)

Just computers in general!


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 20, 2020)

Scraping the bowl with a spoon.
People that say opening packaging with your teeth is unsafe, but think it's completely okay to slide their teeth against their forks when they shovel food into their mouths.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 20, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> People that say opening packaging with your teeth is unsafe, but think it's completely okay to slide their teeth against their forks when they shovel food into their mouths.


I had a co-worker who ate like that at our lunch-breaks. It is one of the most uncomfortable sounds I can think of, it makes my skin crawl. Yeesh. I'm glad he quit last year XD


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Dec 20, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Scraping the bowl with a spoon.
> People that say opening packaging with your teeth is unsafe, but think it's completely okay to slide their teeth against their forks when they shovel food into their mouths.



I feel like that you absolutely despise everything that there is about other people eating food.


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 20, 2020)

There's something about the way people overpronunciate the letter S. It drives me mad.

I also really dislike it when people stare at me. Gosh it really gets under my skin.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 20, 2020)

Slurping sounds when eating soup. There are quieter and more polite ways to enjoy said liquid foods than loudly sipping it followed by exhaling through your mouth like a five year old.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 20, 2020)

ASTA said:


> I feel like that you absolutely despise everything that there is about other people eating food.


Honestly, I'd rather not hear people eat. XD 
I can't help it though!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 20, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Honestly, I'd rather not hear people eat. XD
> I can't help it though!!!!


You have both my condolences and empathy.


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 20, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Honestly, I'd rather not hear people eat. XD
> I can't help it though!!!!



You could have misophonia.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 20, 2020)

Eremurus said:


> You could have misophonia.



I think overstimulation might be a little more reasonable.
Especially when it comes to sharp scraping, I'm basically getting the perfect image of how it's being held, and at what angle that would cause such a pitch. I can't stop feeling the sensation of my clothes or every breath I take. I hate it.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Dec 20, 2020)

well i guess oral loving is out the window for you then


----------



## Punji (Dec 20, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> well i guess oral loving is out the window for you then


Um


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 21, 2020)

ANYWAYS:

Another pet peeve is when all the lights get turned on. So bright! I like dark places. My room mate likes bright & lit places. Oh well.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 21, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> well i guess oral loving is out the window for you then


----------



## Sam Wamm (Dec 21, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> View attachment 96819


shorter, blacker and more buff but yeah about as fat but with no facial hair and a receading hairline but not bald plus a bunch of wrinkles and eastern european wearing a green turtle neck sweater and harem pants but sleeves rolled up yeah.

it ain't about the looks. it's about the attitude. 50 years of age and as much lovers.

never said i aws good at keeping them.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 21, 2020)

Eremurus said:


> There's something about the way people overpronunciate the letter S. It drives me mad.
> 
> I also really dislike it when people stare at me. Gosh it really gets under my skin.


SSSSSSSSssssssssssss.. :3


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 21, 2020)

When people use double negatives incorrectly. I know, nerdy pet peeve, but still. "Ain't nothing wrong with that." EVERYTHING IS WRONG WITH THAT. That's basically what you're saying but you don't even realize it. Not you people specifically but just people who say things like that in general. Omg it bothers me so much.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Dec 21, 2020)

Rimna said:


> I had a co-worker who ate like that at our lunch-breaks. It is one of the most uncomfortable sounds I can think of, it makes my skin crawl. Yeesh. I'm glad he quit last year XD


Quit eating, or the job?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 21, 2020)

NitroFastFur said:


> Quit eating, or the job?


The job.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 21, 2020)

Eremurus said:


> ANYWAYS:
> 
> Another pet peeve is when all the lights get turned on. So bright! I like dark places. My room mate likes bright & lit places. Oh well.



I never understood that logic.
"Turn the lights on! You can't see without em!"
*_literally the only one in the family that doesn't need glasses_*
I CAN SEE _*EVERYTHING*_
AND IT'S _*DAYTIME*_
I DON'T NEED TO SEE EVERY CORNER OF THE ROOM IN FULL DETAIL!!! 
THE WALLS ARE STILL THE DEFAULT WHITE, MOTHER!!!! 

And honestly, I find it helps me to be in the dark while sitting in front of my screen, drawing. Everything else is blacked out around me this way. More focus.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Dec 21, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I never understood that logic.
> "Turn the lights on! You can't see without em!"
> *_literally the only one in the family that doesn't need glasses_*
> I CAN SEE _*EVERYTHING*_
> ...


You need Bluetooth controlled lights.. I don't even need to be in the house to turn mine on and off, the garage is plenty close enough


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 21, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I never understood that logic.
> "Turn the lights on! You can't see without em!"
> *_literally the only one in the family that doesn't need glasses_*
> I CAN SEE _*EVERYTHING*_
> ...


I totally get that. I read in my room with the lights off. I have LED lights around my bed that get fairly bright. It's like being in a dim corner with light bright enough but not annoyingly bright. My mother says doing that will ruin my eyes but I can see just fine. Being related to people that need glasses will ruin my eyes...


----------



## NitroFastFur (Dec 21, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> I totally get that. I read in my room with the lights off. I have LED lights around my bed that get fairly bright. It's like being in a dim corner with light bright enough but not annoyingly bright. My mother says doing that will ruin my eyes but I can see just fine. Being related to people that need glasses will ruin my eyes...


Photocells are your friend


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 21, 2020)

NitroFastFur said:


> Photocells are your friend


I like them very much. LED lights are the best lights, blacklights are second best. My mother doesn't like my LEDs, though. That's another pet peeve of mine, actually. If you have a negative opinion, you don't have to voice it. You can keep it in and tell someone who cares.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 21, 2020)

People who ask me for my opinion for something and who then get mad when I don't love the thing like they do. Bitch just cos I don't like it doesn't mean I fucking hate it or hate you for it.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 21, 2020)

Rimna said:


> People who ask me for my opinion for something and who then get mad when I don't love the thing like they do. Bitch just cos I don't like it doesn't mean I fucking hate it or hate you for it.


I hate it when people ask me for an opinion on something in general, as if they will determine how they judge me based on that opinion.


This can be as trivial as my opinion on a musician or movie, and they'll make a huge deal out of it.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 21, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I hate it when people ask me for an opinion on something in general, as if they will determine how they judge me based on that opinion.



YeAh bRo, I cAn teLl wHat KiND of PeRsOn YOu aRe Only BY tHe MuSic YoU LIke anD yOU cAnT lIkE MoR3 tHaN oNe GenRE, ThaTs nOt HoW iT wOrKs


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 21, 2020)

Rimna said:


> YeAh bRo, I cAn teLl wHat KiND of PeRsOn YOu aRe Only BY tHe MuSic YoU LIke anD yOU cAnT lIkE MoR3 tHaN oNe GenRE, ThaTs nOt HoW iT wOrKs


I admire the time you took to type that.


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 21, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Honestly, I'd rather not hear people eat. XD
> I can't help it though!!!!


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 21, 2020)

Xitheon said:


>



I'm the black one.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 3, 2021)

I'll just be eating food and then suddenly my jaw will crack on one side randomly. Why?! My mouth isn't opening or closing any differently than before so why crack now? Why at the beginning?? It's annoying cuz then it hurts for a while. Stupid jaw...


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 3, 2021)

People who talk obnoxiously loud on speaker phone in public.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 3, 2021)

When you're having a nice conversation and then suddenly the person you're talking to brings up a dead pet or relative or friend. Like... We were having such a nice talk... Why'd you have to bring up death? Especially when it happened a while ago.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 3, 2021)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> I'll just be eating food and then suddenly my jaw will crack on one side randomly. Why?! My mouth isn't opening or closing any differently than before so why crack now? Why at the beginning?? It's annoying cuz then it hurts for a while. Stupid jaw...


Do you have trouble opening your jaw wide or problems with locking? You might have an issue called TMJ.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 3, 2021)

When I forget to put the stupid milk back in the stupid fridge


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 4, 2021)

Here's one I run into a lot: when I find a song I really, really like from a band and then, when I look at the rest of that album/their work, it's all so radically different from the song I liked.


----------



## TheThirdBomb (Jan 4, 2021)

I recently got into risk of rain 2 and the English language on the language select in the game had an American flag on it and it pissed me off a little.

Its called the English language give it an English flag lol


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 4, 2021)

People taking selfies with of them smiling with the mouth and eyes as wide and open as humanly possible


----------



## Polaris (Jan 4, 2021)

People who eat their food without closing their mouths. The mere sound of them munching really irks me out.


----------



## Tytysi (Jan 4, 2021)

I absolutely hate being touched by wiggling or moving toes. Super specific and weird, but something about it irks me so much... I have no problem with feet as a whole, though! Lay them on me, let me tickle them, put them in pretty socks, but the for love of god don't wiggle those foot fingers on my flesh. =-=


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jan 4, 2021)

My pet peeves are many.

The first is someone shouting at me to tell me something over a distance. I hate shouting back, can barely hear them anyway, and would prefer them to come closer so I can feast on thei-... hear them clearer.

The second is when someone walks in to tell me something, and then leaves the door wide-ass open. If it was closed before you walk in, chances are there was a reason for it.

The last, is finding ANYTHING off in a jar of peanut butter, mayo, or whatever. You ever bite into a PBJ and feel a sudden crunch because some nitwit was dipping ritz in the jar? Or tried to get mayo and there's... something... in it like they dipped the same spoon into two different things?
Absolutely revolting. How is anyone but the perpetrator supposed to know what that bit of yellow splotched in their mayo is??


----------



## Siinna (Jan 4, 2021)

Where to start xDD

- ppl who say "is this furry?" evry fukin day since they know I am... One (furry Artist) 

- followed by "hey look this is furry this is furry this is-" 

- Do you do requests/free art? 

- every artist petpeeves:  you are so talented (I fukin hate that word, you think I just magically got my skill without hard work?!) 

- Can you draw my *insert frankly disgusting obscure fetisch here*

- when tacos is not put on in The right order (there is a system to it dammit!) 

.... I could go on lmao


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 4, 2021)

Another pet peeve of mine:
Random pain. I'll be fine, just fine! And then suddenly, my head starts hurting or my wrist or my stomach and I've never found out why! Now it's my freakin heart and it hurts so much that my head hurts and my shoulder! Probably a stupid genetics thing since I think my mother has a similar issue, but still! WTF!


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jan 4, 2021)

Polaris said:


> People who eat their food without closing their mouths. The mere sound of them munching really irks me out.



You and @TyraWadman would get along well I'd imagine.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 4, 2021)

It's annoying when EVERY SINGLE non artist who I show my art to says, "I can't even draw stick figures!" Like that's so original lol!

But, it is what it is. Lol


----------



## Siinna (Jan 4, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> Another pet peeve of mine:
> Random pain. I'll be fine, just fine! And then suddenly, my head starts hurting or my wrist or my stomach and I've never found out why! Now it's my freakin heart and it hurts so much that my head hurts and my shoulder! Probably a stupid genetics thing since I think my mother has a similar issue, but still! WTF!


I feel ya but worse is when ppl go like *are you ok* do i look like Im ok? lmaooo


----------



## Siinna (Jan 4, 2021)

wings of hope said:


> It's annoying when EVERY SINGLE non artist who I show my art to says, "I can't even draw stick figures!" Like that's so original lol!
> 
> But, it is what it is. Lol


I feel this so much ah Id be rich if I got a penny everytime ppl say that damn line


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 4, 2021)

Siinna said:


> I feel ya but worse is when ppl go like *are you ok* do i look like Im ok? lmaooo


Exactly! I saw a meme of a cat stuck in a water bottle package {the big pieces of plastic that hold a lot of bottles} and the meme was the cat being mad about the photographer taking a picture instead of helping... Actually... That doesn't match this at all and seemed to in my head... But anyway, yeah! You're right, don't ask someone if they're ok when they're clearly in pain. It's just stupid. Ask if they want help instead cuz sometimes people are idiots and won't accept help {I've done this XD}


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 29, 2021)

When some tries messing with my controller/keyboard while I'm playing a game, especially pvp. Surefire way to agitate me very quick.


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 30, 2021)

You know whenever you are walking briskly or at a normal pace in a public place like a super market or busy sidewalk...then all the sudden someone comes around the corner in front of you and starts walking very very slowly. You look for a way to get around them, but there is no good way to do it without being an asshole. So you are forced to slowly walk behind.

Quite possibly the most mildly annoying thing to me.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 30, 2021)

That this isn't more popular.


----------



## .Antho (Jan 30, 2021)

People repeating the same shit in a irl conversation. Not like a phrase, but a word or name. Pisses me off faster than anything else.
Passive agressiveness or small, unremarkable jabs get me a lot more than outright anger or disdain.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 30, 2021)

Pet Peeve #1 - people bring me a guitar to be fixed. Dad backed over it with the lawnmower - how that happened, he ain't telling. I look it over, give  an estimate. mind you, my time is free to family/friends/bandmates. Why does it need this? Because it broke into three pieces. Well, can't you gloober that back together? No. But that's eight dollars! Yeah, they want the work for free adn the parts for free. Sheesh.

Pet Peeve #2 - any Guitar Center employee. i.e. "A Warm Body" You know that guy, right? Can only metal shred, doesn't understand "Standard Tuning" and won't loan you a tuner or a cord to try out a guitar. I walked out of a GC with $2,000 USD in my pocket because "Warm Body" was more interested in shredding on some Dreck Stick overpriced guitar with eight strings and a vinyl wrap finish.

Pet Peeve #3 - Mailman walking across my lawn every effin' day, even after I seeded it last spring!. 'Nuff said. Sidewalk is six feet that way, shithead! He has cut a rut across it! Post office don't give a shit, either.

Pet Peeve #4 - The need to hawk "Shit" on television by using a guy with a fake Aussie accent. My cousin has been "Down Under" for almost thirty years so I have visited enough to know a fake accent. One, I don't know why Americans need an Aussie hawking shit at us and I certainly don't understand the need for a fake Aussie. this all happened after Billy Mays passed away and yelling at the consumer to buy shit was no longer cool, I guess.

Pet Peeve #5 - People wearing their masks on their chins. Again, 'Nuff said. Wally*World, BTW.

I'll stop rambling here.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 30, 2021)

Me: "You want to watch something with dinner?"
Them: "Sure!"
Also them: *Looks up at the screen for exactly 20 seconds out of first 30 mins of whatever we're watching, spends the rest of time staring at their plate and pushing food around*
Them, after: "I didn't like that movie, I had no idea what was going on."
Me: "I wonder why."


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 31, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> Me: "You want to watch something with dinner?"
> Them: "Sure!"
> Also them: *Looks up at the screen for exactly 20 seconds out of first 30 mins of whatever we're watching, spends the rest of time staring at their plate and pushing food around*
> Them, after: "I didn't like that movie, I had no idea what was going on."
> Me: "I wonder why."



Them as in plural, like kids? If so, I'm surprised it isn't them complaining their food is cold and icky because they're glued to the TV.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 31, 2021)

Whenever I want to try something new and it ends up not working on the first try and people who are close to me say "I told you so". What is this shit? Did I kill someone? Did I fucking die? Is there only one attempt at trying to learn a language, or to make videos? Fuck right off.

When my family, or people in general, decide what I should do with my money. When I buy something and someone tells me "you're not okay, you could've gotten a much better thing for less money" or "you should get this, you should do that and go there." Oh, really? Are you going to pay for it? What's that, no? Then shut up.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 31, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Them as in plural, like kids? If so, I'm surprised it isn't them complaining their food is cold and icky because they're glued to the TV.


'Them' as in every girlfriend I've ever had, including the current one. It's bizarre.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2021)

My pet peeve is motorists who park over the disabled access ramps on the pavement. 

I regularly push a wheelchair, and it makes it difficult to cross the road if all the ramps are blocked by cars. I understand that most people don't live with a wheelchair user, so they don't think about it- but if you do find yourself doing this, just take a moment to check for ramps.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 31, 2021)

There are plenty, unfortunately. But I'll just keep the slow pace.

Here's one: Grammar Nazi action when no one's having problems.


----------



## Gumboy-iguana (Jan 31, 2021)

the self-checkout at stores being crowded when the in person employee checkouts are only used for alcohol purchases


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2021)

Gumboy-iguana said:


> the self-checkout at stores being crowded when the in person employee checkouts are only used for alcohol purchases



I really dislike the self-checkouts anyway. 
I suppose they're mildly better during the pandemic than talking to a human. :{


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 2, 2021)

Gumboy-iguana said:


> the self-checkout at stores being crowded when the in person employee checkouts are only used for alcohol purchases


Hey man, introverts gotta pay for their stuff too yknow?
Gotta reduce the amount they talk yknow!


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 8, 2021)

When people say something "needs fixed" or variations on that. It does not "need fixed". It might need *to be* fixed. It might *need fixing*.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 8, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> When people say something "needs fixed" or variations on that. It does not "need fixed". It might need *to be* fixed. It might *need fixing*.



Is this an American expression? I haven't heard it before.


----------



## FayeBunny (Feb 8, 2021)

People who don't train their dogs. I could rant about this for so long but really, I'm sure everyone already understands. I have friends with dogs that were never trained past house training and I avoid going to their houses because I don't want to have to defend my food or be knocked over by their dogs jumping on me. They're great dogs otherwise though.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 8, 2021)

FayeBunny said:


> People who don't train their dogs. I could rant about this for so long but really, I'm sure everyone already understands. I have friends with dogs that were never trained past house training and I avoid going to their houses because I don't want to have to defend my food or be knocked over by their dogs jumping on me. They're great dogs otherwise though.


My ex's sister has a pitbull/german shephard mix who was never trained or never even fixed either and she and her family would get really mad at me everytime I got irritated at their dog's behavior as if I were some evil person that doesn't like dogs. Yeah, nice try. I love her and all other dogs. I just can't stand being told that you tried for only about an hour to train your dog, but gave up because it was "too hard". Too hard? Then why are you trying to breed her to keep one of her puppies if it's "too hard"?


----------



## FayeBunny (Feb 8, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> My ex's sister has a pitbull/german shephard mix who was never trained or never even fixed either and she and her family would get really mad at me everytime I got irritated at their dog's behavior as if I were some evil person that doesn't like dogs. Yeah, nice try. I love her and all other dogs. I just can't stand being told that you tried for only about an hour to train your dog, but gave up because it was "too hard". Too hard? Then why are you trying to breed her to keep one of her puppies if it's "too hard"?


Oh yikes they definitely should not be breeding dogs if they can't even train the one they have. Nobody should ever breed a dog without a full health check of both parents to ensure they won't be passing on potential health risks. And that's not even mentioning shelter dogs and all the other reasons people shouldn't just breed their dog because they want puppies. I worry that the pups won't be properly socialized and trained away from using their teeth to play with people since they never even trained the would-be mother. That could end very badly.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 8, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Is this an American expression? I haven't heard it before.


Most likely. Seems to be a little more common with people from the Central or Southeastern US. At least, that's who I hear it from the most.


FayeBunny said:


> People who don't train their dogs. I could rant about this for so long but really, I'm sure everyone already understands. I have friends with dogs that were never trained past house training and I avoid going to their houses because I don't want to have to defend my food or be knocked over by their dogs jumping on me. They're great dogs otherwise though.


Ugh, this. If you don't want to train a pet, get a cat. Also related is the people who 'train' animals by just saying what they want the animal to do, from the couch, in a normal voice, and then getting mad when they don't get the expected result. 

I mean, I'm all for anthropomorphizing animals, but real ones aren't people. Figure it out.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 8, 2021)

_the unit compiles a short list over its pet peeves_

People who use lose/loose wrong.
People who don't know the difference between their, there and they're. Or they DO know and do not care, which is even more [makes loud screeching noises from data error].


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 8, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> _the unit compiles a short list over its pet peeves_
> 
> People who use lose/loose wrong.
> People who don't know the difference between their, there and they're. Or they DO know and do not care, which is even more [makes loud screeching noises from data error].


Them: "Your stupid."
Me: "My stupid what?"


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Feb 8, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Them: "Your stupid."
> Me: "My stupid what?"



Them: Their they are, their those people.
Me: Their what?

I know.. I posted something kinda opposite to this earlier.. But that was about particular actions ruining the flow. I still agree that it's not very comfortable to encounter these sorts. 
And I'm not gonna ruin the flow though! At least I know what they're trying to say. They be them, I just go my way..


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 8, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Them: Their they are.
> Me: Their what?
> 
> I know.. I posted something kinda opposite to this earlier.. But that was about particular actions ruining the flow. I still agree that it's not very comfortable to encounter these sorts.
> And I'm not gonna ruin the flow though! At least I know what they're trying to say. They be them, I just go my way..


Yes, I tend to let it go. I still notice it at times, but I'm not gonna be a jerk unless they are deliberately being assholes to others.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 9, 2021)

Another pet peeve or three;

#6 - Writers who entirely ignore those funny red and blue squiggly lines below words in their literary works. I honestly think they have no clue what they mean.

#7 - Writers who don't know how to use capitalization/punctuation. Giant walls of all lower case (or upper case!) text that forces you into tl,dr mode. Did they not take an English class in school?

#8 - People that are convinced Apple phones are superior and I wasted my time/money with a Kyocera Duraforce Pro 2 contractor-grade phone. Drop your iPhone 10 off a second story roof and see if it survives the fall onto pavement. Yeah.

And a bonus one;

#9 - Smut writers that only know "It's all about the spooge, no plot or substance." Geez, introduce your characters, man! What are they like, besides big bewbies, huge donks and giant balls. Where do they live, like how they hate their crap apartment or what they do for a living. Tell us, do they like pizza? Crap, flesh it out a bit! I think people want to read a story that makes a visual mindscape for them. You can get into that story, see the scenes in your head.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Feb 9, 2021)

Okay, time for another.

People who suddenly give you cold shoulders after seeing your nsfw art while it was them who insisted to view them.

Jeez... If you're not sure you're ready, don't insist on viewing nsfw arts... And if you did, at least don't make it artists' fault?


----------



## Saokymo (Feb 9, 2021)

People who block traffic in parking lots to wait on someone pulling out of a space. Sometimes it’s okay, but when you pass/block two open spots (that you waited for people to pull out of first, smh) just to wait on another person one space up (who was actually waiting for someone in the store, _not_ trying to get out) while traffic piles up 6 cars deep behind you? You’re a special kind of selfish prick.


----------



## Kuuro (Feb 10, 2021)

A good friend of mine made a new tag for her dog's collar. It reads:

"I'm on _a_ adventure, but I went _to_ far!"
(Call this number etc. etc.)

She was all happy and excited to show me, and honestly I thought the message itself was pretty cute so I didn't say anything. But I couldn't help but stutter when I was reading it, because I had to force myself to say "a" before a word beginning with a vowel, which unintentionally sounded like a hick impression... so I wonder if she noticed 

But yeah idk, grammatical shit drives me bonkers. "_Your_ a cutie," "for all _intensive_ purposes," "_et cetera_" being pronounced "_ect cetra_," "_nuclear_" being pronounced "_nucular,_" "taken for _granite_," "_on_ accident," "_drownd_ (present tense)," _acrosst_," "length, width, _heighth_," "_irregardless..."_

on... and on... and on...


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 12, 2021)

People that sniffle after eating anything with spice. I wish I could be locked in a soundproof box for my lunchbreak. T_T


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Feb 12, 2021)

When people use the words silicone and silicon interchangeably as though they are exactly the same. One will seal your bathtub, the other is a key component for electronics. These are not the same thing.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 2, 2021)

Attention whoring, because it reeks of unwarranted self importance and egotism. The particular brand that involves somebody so far up their own ass, that they can't admit to any wrongdoings on their part. It's a quick path to irritating me.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 2, 2021)

When people associate skeletons with negativity. Skeletons carry your meat around, this warrants a little bit of respect. Skeletons are important.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 2, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> When people associate skeletons with negativity. Skeletons carry your meat around, this warrants a little bit of respect. Skeletons are important.


They also provide incredible protection of your vital organs, especially your brain. It's internal armor essentially.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 2, 2021)

People who can never accept responsibility for their actions. When confronted with a mistake or flaw, they will do every mental gymnastic to say it is not their fault, it is not a problem, you have no right to point it out, and never apologize or correct it.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Mar 2, 2021)

i cannot stand people with an inflated ego and they have nothing to back it up, their face become ever so punchable


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Mar 3, 2021)

There's this guy at work who brags about how good he is at Pokemon cards and different video games.  

Apparently he was in the top 200 Pokemon card game players in the country at one point.  And he talks about how he wins all these different video games.  Those are literally the only things he has going for him, because he has terrible work ethic. . .and honestly, he's working in a factory with a bunch of people who are adults with bills to pay and responsibilities at home.
It's one thing to talk to other gamers about your gaming achievements, but just blathering nonstop to everyone about playing HALO all weekend isn't impressive.  It's annoying.  Shut up.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 3, 2021)

People who have no thought on the consequences of their actions. And then later on bitch and complain about said consequences. How about you stop being a moron who don't think ahead? Would solve so many issues for some people.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Mar 3, 2021)

I hate running out of disk space. I have a fairly old laptop now with lots of files on both the HDD and SSD, so I now have to juggle the memory, relocate/delete old stuff when I need more space.
Also, having an SSD with only 117GB is really annoying. For my next laptop, I'll definitely make sure to get a bigger SSD.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 3, 2021)

Dead/stuck pixels, fucking get rid of LCD technology already, bring back plasma or some shit.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 3, 2021)

MaelstromEyre said:


> There's this guy at work who brags about how good he is at Pokemon cards and different video games.
> 
> Apparently he was in the top 200 Pokemon card game players in the country at one point.  And he talks about how he wins all these different video games.  Those are literally the only things he has going for him, because he has terrible work ethic. . .and honestly, he's working in a factory with a bunch of people who are adults with bills to pay and responsibilities at home.
> It's one thing to talk to other gamers about your gaming achievements, but just blathering nonstop to everyone about playing HALO all weekend isn't impressive.  It's annoying.  Shut up.



It seems like we have a lot of people who placed among the highest in the country, or 'could have won if not for (insert excuse here)'. Everywhere I've been, there's always gotta be at least one.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 3, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> I hate running out of disk space. I have a fairly old laptop now with lots of files on both the HDD and SSD, so I now have to juggle the memory, relocate/delete old stuff when I need more space.
> Also, having an SSD with only 117GB is really annoying. For my next laptop, I'll definitely make sure to get a bigger SSD.


Glad I have some 16 TB total disk space.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Mar 3, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Glad I have some 16 TB total disk space.


I have like only 1 TB total HDD + SSD


----------



## ben909 (Mar 3, 2021)

I have 512 gb and never seem low... to answer the last

For the first one about this, you can always get an external one


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 3, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> I have like only 1 TB total HDD + SSD


Awwww. 

_patpatpats_


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Mar 3, 2021)

ben909 said:


> I have 512 gb and never seem low... to answer the last
> 
> For the first one about this, you can always get an external one


Yeah, though it's still an annoying hassle. Aargh, why can't life just be like super convenient in every way!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 5, 2021)

And another:

#10 - People that have no clue about things but making demands anyway. I build custom guitars strictly as a hobby at this point in time. Maybe someday, I will go live and advertise, you know. I'm building a "Super Strat" for a kid my grandson knows. We fleshed out what types of wood, the finish, hardware, pickups, etc. The finish is a water-borne poly that is hard as nails when it dries/crosslinks/cures. However, from experience I know it takes three weeks to get to that stage where you can color sand, cut and buff the finish for that mile-deep finish. I just got the last clear coat on so I sent the guy a couple of pictures of the body and neck, still on the painting stand. He replies back, 

Him: "So, I can come pick it up tomorrow?"

Me: No, a month from now when I get the last of the polishing done.

Him: "I need it this weekend for a gig." (He has at least five other guitars he can use, because I service them for him)

Me: No I said four weeks.

Him: "I talked to my guitar tech, he says good to go. On my way to pick it up." (The guy at this little hole in the wall place that does pickup chageouts, etc. I know him, he said he told the kid no such thing, told him to talk to me about it)

Me: Um, solid NO, not going together until about four weeks from now. The friggin' finish HAS TO CURE first.

Him: "Just give me the parts, I'll put it together. Can't be that hard."

So, I do that. Put the parts in a box so when he arrives, he wants everything NOW. I remind him, he still owes me some money. Pulls out his checkbook, I say no, cash on the barrelhead. He gets all butt-hurt, goes to the ATM, comes back with cash but he's $20 short. I ask him if he's got a place to hange the guitar body and neck from on the way home, he looks at me funny. I remind him, the finish is still trying to cure. He just grabs the parts, lays the body and neck in his back seat, takes off.

I'm digging through FB Marketplace about a week later, looking for that cheap guitar to buy, fix, flip when I run across this Super Strat for sale, one that looks very familiar to me. All except the headstock that he's painted black to cover up my brand decal. Paint's botched on the body, sanded through in places, neck is borked after he decided to scrape 'n sand the back to "Get that bare wood fast feel" on it. Oh well, glad I got my coin out of him at the time. I guess somebody bought the guitar so he comes to see me, wanting another one built. I turned him down. Not going down that road again.

"Bonus #11 - "Whilst" . . . Okay, I realize the UK and the USA both speak English(?) but ya know, we're two countries seperated by a common language. Whenever I see that, or the use of the letter S instead of the letter Z, I just lose it. Makes it hard for me to read, to the point I have to stop and re-read it, mentally correcting the spelling.

I know, here's some English Bloke reading this, thinking "What the b****y hell is he talking about?


----------



## Simo (Mar 5, 2021)

The way grocery store tomatoes taste like bland paste.

Who was the sadistic moron who hybridized tomatoes to look perfect, but to be so lacking in flavor?

Can't wait till summer!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 5, 2021)

Simo said:


> The way grocery store tomatoes taste like bland paste.
> 
> Who was the sadistic moron who hybridized tomatoes to look perfect, but to be so lacking in flavor?
> 
> Can't wait till summer!


The reason for the taste is the fact store-bought tomatoes, unless they are packaged locally by a known grower, are picked GREEN. That way, they survive the mechanical picking process. They are cold-stored until they are needed to be shipped to your local grocery store. Right before shipping, they are gassed with ethylene gas to turn them red. Essentially they are still green but they look ripe. IF a field has started to turn red, they will not pick them for the store. In that case, they are left longer, then sent to be canned, turned into catsup or Italian sauce, things like that.

And that is how tomatoes are handled in the grocery game.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 10, 2021)

When people click their nipples.


----------



## AppleButt (Mar 11, 2021)

FayeBunny said:


> People who don't train their dogs. I could rant about this for so long but really, I'm sure everyone already understands. I have friends with dogs that were never trained past house training and I avoid going to their houses because I don't want to have to defend my food or be knocked over by their dogs jumping on me. They're great dogs otherwise though.



This.  I stopped going to my sister’s friend’s house cause of this.    She liked getting big intimidating dogs, and didn’t teach them manners.  They’d get their face inches away from my face checking me out, and they never looked too happy, not that I’m an expert on dog behavior.  Like one wrong move and they’re ready to F me up, and she wouldn’t call him back or anything.   Happened quite frequently.     It’s not cool.


----------



## Ampelos (Mar 11, 2021)

Customers who look at every single piece of their giant clothes pile when they get to my register while the queue is huge!! Ugghhh


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 11, 2021)

Ampelos said:


> Customers who look at every single piece of their giant clothes pile when they get to my register while the queue is huge!! Ugghhh


Was debating on opening up a thread dedicated to frustrating or downright obnoxious customers.

Like people that feel the need to iron out their ten year old lottery ticket before handing it to me. And the line is building. And just when you think it's over they pull out a while wad of them and keep doin it for every single one!!!


----------



## Ampelos (Mar 11, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Was debating on opening up a thread dedicated to frustrating or downright obnoxious customers.
> 
> Like people that feel the need to iron out their ten year old lottery ticket before handing it to me. And the line is building. And just when you think it's over they pull out a while wad of them and keep doin it for every single one!!!


Ahsfhkjh oh man I could fit a novel with customer frustrations!!


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 11, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Was debating on opening up a thread dedicated to frustrating or downright obnoxious customers.
> 
> Like people that feel the need to iron out their ten year old lottery ticket before handing it to me. And the line is building. And just when you think it's over they pull out a while wad of them and keep doin it for every single one!!!


I'd have plenty to say on that front if there was ever such a thread, lol.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 12, 2021)

I always pull out my vitamins before bed, get distracted and then sit there wondering if I already took them or not. 
I hate myself for it. Because with how my legs were in the past, I can't really afford to miss taking it either.

Not sure if pet peeve, but didn't feel quite Vent Thread worthy either.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 12, 2021)

When certain people do smoking for nothing else but 'coolness', and they proudly present themselves smoking. Same applies to similar.

Why do people do some 'unsafe' stuff only for 'coolness'? I keep telling those ain't cool at all, they don't seem to heed. Welp, my urge is futile as it's already been assured that they won't change, because they do, which is already obvious for the fact that they even begun at the first place.

My lord...


----------



## Furrium (Mar 12, 2021)

It pisses me off that every fucking day in the morning I need to clean my glasses for five minutes because they have stains on them.  I wipe my glasses with a napkin and other stains appear.


----------



## just.chillin (Mar 12, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> When people click their nipples.


What the hell? Like how people click pens when they get bored? I got some seriously weird mental images just now.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 12, 2021)

just.chillin said:


> What the hell? Like how people click pens when they get bored? I got some seriously weird mental images just now.



It was a follow up joke to a completely different thread, I promise it's not actually a thing...
I hope.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 13, 2021)

I break the system : it's not really a pet peeve, just a peeve about a pet. So one of my parents' cat spent last night in my bed, on one hand that's a free, purring hot water bag to keep warm, on the other hand she's so heavy -w- I didn't sleep as well as you would think


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 13, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I break the system : it's not really a pet peeve, just a peeve about a pet. So one of my parents' cat spent last night in my bed, on one hand that's a free, purring hot water bag to keep warm, on the other hand she's so heavy -w- I didn't sleep as well as you would think



Thankies for accompanying UwU


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 18, 2021)

When a writing software doesn't recognize some of the most common words and marks it WRONG.


----------



## Erix (Apr 18, 2021)

When my glasses keep falling off my face. I legit feel like god dam Velma from Scooby Doo, except instead of saying "Gosh, where are my glasses??" its "Geezus can you just stay ON my face? Christ its not that hard." =_=


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 18, 2021)

Guilt tripping and manipulation


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 18, 2021)

When I accidentally give the wrong reaction to a post smh


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 18, 2021)

When someone wants to get you in trouble just because they don't like you, so they lie and say you did terrible things when you didn't. I lived in this apartment program when I was 19 with a woman who must of been over 50. You'd expect someone that age to be mature? LOL yeah right. She always had a story about "the things I did" and "the stuff I stole" just because we had differences. She was trying to get me kicked out only because she didn't like me. She always talked badly about other people to me and tried to make herself look like the damn Princess of Narnia. I'm so glad I live alone. I'm back in the program, but I'm by myself as I had requested.

She even told her friends that I scratched and cut her stomach in her sleep, but when the police asked her to let them see her stomach, she refused to show them. She also said I chased her with a knife. If someone did that, wouldn't the victim call the police?


----------



## MattsyKun (Apr 18, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Hearing someone eating. Doesn't matter if their mouth is closed-circuit but it helps reduce the rage.
> 
> Sipping anything and sighing. Especially when its every second or two.
> 
> AND ANOTHER THING---


Oh my GOD I hate hearing people eat. 

My partner is a loud chewer. Sometimes I just snap at him, it's the most disgusting noise to hear someone smack their food. My mom's jaw clicks when she chews, and that pisses me off. 

I will legitimately get up and leave the room. I can't stand it. Sipping, slurping, and chewing noises will enrage me (eating ramen is the sole exception to this rule).


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 18, 2021)

Restaurants that will label a dish as spicy just because they added a few pepper flakes. I dont know what paper-mouthed patron you feel needs that warning but please. If I dont feel the need to reach for water or worry about firehole the next day I cannot respect any recommendations you give


----------



## ben909 (Apr 18, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Restaurants that will label a dish as spicy jst because they added a few pepper flakes. I dont know what paper-mouthed patron you feel needs that warning but I please. If I dont feel the need to reach for water or worry about firehole the next day I cannot respect any recommendations you give



i have thought this, but also met people that are almost stunned when i put a small amount of hot sauce on eggs, they also think some normal ketchups are spicy


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Restaurants that will label a dish as spicy just because they added a few pepper flakes. I dont know what paper-mouthed patron you feel needs that warning but please. If I dont feel the need to reach for water or worry about firehole the next day I cannot respect any recommendations you give


"This dish is ho-"
No, it's not. It's considered "hot" because you threw a jalapeño on it. And those aren't even really spicy either.

If you see me running for the water however, worry.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 18, 2021)

MattsyKun said:


> Oh my GOD I hate hearing people eat.
> 
> My partner is a loud chewer. Sometimes I just snap at him, it's the most disgusting noise to hear someone smack their food. My mom's jaw clicks when she chews, and that pisses me off.
> 
> I will legitimately get up and leave the room. I can't stand it. Sipping, slurping, and chewing noises will enrage me (eating ramen is the sole exception to this rule).



*Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah thank youuuuuuuuuuuu!!!*

People would get upset if I packed my things and moved, but I'm not mad at them as a human being for wanting to eat. They don't seem to understand that I can just come back after they're _done_. XD


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 18, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> When a writing software doesn't recognize some of the most common words and marks it WRONG.



_WTF DO YOU MEAN 'DIALOGUE' IS INCORRECT?!?!!?!?_

*Suggested spelling:* Dialog



Spoiler


----------



## anonfoxer (May 26, 2021)

The use of the word "female" or "females" as a noun.

call women women. Women are women. Trans women are women. people who identify as women are women. women are pretty. 

hell, call us whatever you want to. just stop using "female" as a noun. its creepy.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

People who combine their native language with english.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 29, 2021)

When someone harms others beyond common sense-level (eg: financial, life threats) and gets away telling people that he/she/they have mental/psychiatry issues.

Well, I have a few of such issues myself too, yet I can't comprehend them getting away with it.


----------



## Rimna (May 29, 2021)

Not liking any of the "men purses" being sold where I live. They are either too big, or too expensive.

And a clutch bag seems like a pain to carry around.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

The post timer here, waiting a few extra seconds to post. ugh.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Not liking any of the "men purses" being sold where I live. They are either too big, or too expensive.
> 
> And a clutch bag seems like a pain to carry around.



Backpacks are basically industrial size man purses, change my mind.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 11, 2021)

Deleted member 134556 said:


> Consider this the Vent Thread's cute younger brother
> 
> Post unique or unusual things that you in particular find very annoying or irritating.


People who don't have the tenacity and chutzpah to speak for themselves..... and feel that they need to do so through others. ☺
---------------
Being late for breakfast.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 11, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> People who don't have the tenacity and chutzpah to speak for themselves..... and feel that they need to do so through others. ☺
> ---------------
> Being late for breakfast.



Oh, but I love a late breakfast


----------



## Foxridley (Dec 15, 2021)

Adobe Acrobat defaulting to single page view with no way of making "enable scrolling" the default


----------



## berry (Dec 15, 2021)

Unskippable YouTube ads.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 15, 2021)

begging users to read the damn prompts they get instead of asking me questions that would be solved by just reading (I do IT work for people)


----------



## Umbral Alice (Dec 15, 2021)

When you have a drink and it goes down the wrong way and you have to spend the next couple minutes coughing up a storm.


----------



## Deviant Fish (Dec 16, 2021)

When you say you're a wildlife conservationist and then people start telling you how valued you are for providing the animals they hunt.

gee thanks.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

a few things 
1. people Clicking pens in class
2. Parents friends and Extending relatives calling me at 2 am in morning asking medical questions
3. people who say wolves are bad
4. Shirts/bras with tags on the back of them
5. People who spoil movies while watching them
6. People who DONT silence their phones in theaters


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 18, 2022)

Among Us, Undertale, and Delta Rune memes


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Among Us,


Just this is enough to start WW3


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 19, 2022)

People who chew with their mouths open.

Cyclists that don't obey stop signs or street lights.

Drunks that repeat the same conversation they just had with you over and over and over....


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 19, 2022)

I seriously despise the popups on YooToob that have things such as that "Update Your Drivers Now" and it's supposedly WinZip putting that download out. Yeah, right.


----------



## Filter (Jan 20, 2022)

When my clothes get wet while washing my hands, because somebody splashed water on the sink countertop.


----------



## EffiEvilmeow (Jan 21, 2022)

Crumbs. 
I. hate. CRUMBS! and sand or little stones on the floor. I have to swipe the bed every night before I get in, because I absolutely can NOT sleep if there are any particles of any kind that I can feel on my body.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I seriously despise the popups on YooToob that have things such as that "Update Your Drivers Now" and it's supposedly WinZip putting that download out. Yeah, right.



It's amazing that main-stream social media websites appear to have zero standards for the adverts they host. 
and _who exactly _responds to online adverts anyway?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 21, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I seriously despise the popups on YooToob that have things such as that "Update Your Drivers Now" and it's supposedly WinZip putting that download out. Yeah, right.


I want to find the person who suggested double ads


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 22, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> It's amazing that main-stream social media websites appear to have zero standards for the adverts they host.
> and _who exactly _responds to online adverts anyway?


My late brother-in-law would be that d00fus that clicks on that link. Later he would be calling me, wanting to have me help him fix his computer. And yes, there apparently are no standards for adverts on social media. What the advertiser does is show FB, YT, Instagram, etc. one ad but when they get the green light, here comes the spammy spam spam. And, social media site owners don't care because they're making money from it. Don't want to cut your cash flow, ya know.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 22, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> My late brother-in-law would be that d00fus that clicks on that link. Later he would be calling me, wanting to have me help him fix his computer. And yes, there apparently are no standards for adverts on social media. What the advertiser does is show FB, YT, Instagram, etc. one ad but when they get the green light, here comes the spammy spam spam. And, social media site owners don't care because they're making money from it. Don't want to cut your cash flow, ya know.



Actual regulation against scams is the only thing that would make them do anything. 

But even in countries bringing in 'strong' regulation about online activity, they almost never actually bring in protection for users against spam, fraud etc.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 1, 2022)

Misophonia​That might be the thing I have.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Feb 1, 2022)

People with poor table manners
Bad personal hygiene 
Stepping in water when I'm wearing socks
People who try to tell you you're wrong for enjoying something, whether it's a movie/song/artist etc. Don't shit on people for the value they find in things. We're all different and what resonates with us doesn't need to be the same. 
People who act grossed out by animals. You don't have to like them or interact with them, but don't be an asshole about it. I've literally had people look at me as though I've crawled out of the sewer when I've walked past them with my well-behaved dog on a leash. 
People interrupting/talking over me/trying to finish my sentences
This is a more personal one, but when people that I've just met or don't know me well try to hug me. Don't.


----------



## Punji (Feb 2, 2022)

Whistling.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

Strangers who know my IRL name (SCREW SOCIAL MEDIA AFTER TODAY GUYS!!!)


----------



## NumbersNumbersNumbers (Feb 2, 2022)

OwO speak (I am very fucking dyslexic and struggle to understand regular English so this just makes it impossible for me to understand you) 
People who drive slow in the fast lane on the highway
People who explain your own medical conditions to you as if you are unaware of how your own body works
Spotify ads. 
The sound of people eating
People who do not listen to music with headphones 
People who do not wear masks in stores and insist on standing RIGHT next to you while you shop


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 22, 2022)

-Glass candle breaks on the floor
-Spends the next 15 minutes making sure I sweep up and throw away every tiny glass microshard to prevent glass from digging into the feet of anybody that walks by.
FUN! FUN! FUN!


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 22, 2022)

When I offer to help someone, they say yes, and then nitpick at every god damn thing I don’t do the way they do it


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 22, 2022)

Driving around semi trucks and other giant vehicles on the road. I get a little paranoid because of how easily they could damage me or others if the driver isn't careful. 

To clarify, this isn't against the drivers of the trucks. I am sure they are experienced and careful. I just don't like being in a small car next to a behemoth on 18 wheels.


----------

